# UF Arial question followup



## rllavoiejr (10 mo ago)

I have a railroad car permanently seated on rails 40 ft from my commercial bldg. I can use UF properly supported as an Arial if I ground the Arial Cable. To prevent parallel ground paths, which end should I ground it? The rails probably make a better ground than a ground rod?


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Are you even an electrician? IBTL.


----------



## Texan77 (Jan 1, 2022)

I prefer URD for all of my Arial work. I only use UF for Times New Roman jobs.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com.

However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused.

This thread has been closed.


----------

